# Alton Management cwmu



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not the Alton cwmu would be worth looking into or because it's not a paying client it would be a waste of time? Thoughts anyone.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Never hunted there, but I've heard they are one of the CWMUs that treat state hunters really well. Take it for what it's worth. I would love to hunt there.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

My dad drew that tag 10+ years ago they treated us very well no different then the paying hunters, they run a great operation tons of huge bucks I'd love to get back down there one of these years


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

wilcum1977 One of the coolest bucks we have on our wall my son Ridge killed down there on the management tag 4 years ago when he was 14. It's a 31" wide super heavy and taaaaaallll 3x4 that nets 184. You won't meet better people than Wade and his guides and family. They will treat you like royalty.


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

And my niece Ashley drew the alton managment tag this past fall and killed this beautiful full velvet 3x6 one of a kind trophy buck. Here's a short vid clip of ashley and her family and the big buck she killed.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at the mass on that thing! That is one of the coolest management bucks I've ever seen. This video might be my favorite hunting video I've watched this season. Well done, super cool!


----------



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing High Desert, If you was to look up Mule Deer expert in the dictionary there is No! doubt in my mind that a picture of you would be posted next to it. :_O=: where there is only one tag how does it work for points? they don't go off of the highest right?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A co-worker of mine drew the tag a while back and killed a 196" deer and he was just a casual hunter. He said it was a great experience.


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

Vanilla You're right! Ashley's buck is so cool! ONe of a kind for sure. But it would not have been possible without the help from Wade, Josh and the man Woody. Color Country outfitters are first class folks. I love to be a part of youth hunts they rock!! And thanks for the kind words on the video.


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

And wilcum, I appreciate the compliment. But I assure you compared to many guys on this forum and around this state I'm a novice when it comes to being a mule deer expert. And yes with just one public tag in the draw bonus points have no influence on who draws the tag. Everyone who puts has an equal chance at drawing the one tag.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wilcum1977 said:


> where there is only one tag how does it work for points? they don't go off of the highest right?


When there is just one tag available, it is available to everyone in the draw. Someone with 7 points last year would have had about a 1 in 13 chance of drawing it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is what is so cool about the video for me. You can just tell how excited she is. You did a great job capturing that and then showing it. Seriously, I loved it! 

For points, you have to have two tags for a max bonus pool to exist. Since it is only 1 tag, there is no bonus pool. Having more points technically gives you a 'better' chance, but having the most points does not guarantee you the tag like other hunts where there are bonus tags. Everyone that applied is in for that one tag.


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

thanks for clarifying that vanilla. Your explanation of the draw scenario makes much more sense and easier to understand. And thanks again for the kind words on the video. Easy to create good videos when the people and subjects in them are so dang awesome!


----------



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

High Desert,

With the upmost respect I truly admire your humility, and am just grateful for the footage and post you have shared. Your love for the outdoors shines brightly, and gives others the chance to share in the true meaning of how we as hunters should conduct ourselves. It's ironic the influence that we can have on others, and how are paths cross on our journey of life. If I hadn't seen your you tube video I wouldn't be writing these words at this very moment. though you don't know me you have inspired me, and it all started by you sharing your love for the Great Outdoors.-8/-


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

willcum1977,

Wow....thank you. Your words and kindness are the ultimate compliment.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wilcum1977 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not the Alton cwmu would be worth looking into or because it's not a paying client it would be a waste of time? Thoughts anyone.


Wade Heaton runs it and he is a great guy. I knew him pretty well when he was younger and I used to tease him about his grandpa not letting him have a tag and he would always say they were too much money, then years later him and his wife drew out for a Paunsaugunt tag the same year. He was one happy camper.

I think that Wade would treat you right.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with the others. This is a great video. I love seeing the kiddos do this. Great job Ashley and team. Thank you so much for sharing this.

FH


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

Firehawk You're sure welcome and thanks for the compliment. Ashley is an awesome huntress and outdoors girl. She's been hunting with her dad since she was just a little ol girl and has taken some nice deer. Fun to see our youth so passionate and interested in our outdoors for sure!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That sure doesn't look like a muzzleloader, *cough* hunter orange *cough* 

Nice deer though.


-DallanC


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

hey DallanC......yep wink wink...:smile:


----------

